# Hey Cool!! Anyone else with a 5er?



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

This may just be a great place to call home!


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*I hope it is.*

There are a lot of message boards out there. I hope this one gains traction.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Wow, just like the M5 board!*

Now I have to learn how to use all these little icons and smiley faces and such!

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Marcus! Chris! Good to see you guys!*

I am a defector from .org, as well. You guys want me to make you a signature that sucks as bad as mine does? I can list your mods and put two pics of your cars if you want.

I am just learning photoshop, so it may take some time, but I could use the practice..


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Tis' I!


----------



## bmwe39 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey - it's the infamous *SS*


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

bmwe39 said:


> *Hey - it's the infamous SS *


LOL...I've been on the E46 side for quite a while now!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 12, 2002)

*Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas any more!*

So this is the land of Oz eh? I suppose Jon is the wicked witch of the South! 

Very nice format.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*He would be West....*

although I wouldn't say wicked. But then, I've never met him.


----------



## :)P eter (Jan 14, 2002)

Good Morning Boys, Is this the beginning of the end for Alan and Charlie? I certainly hope not but there definately is room for another good forum. Good Luck to Jon Shafer and the founders. Now Ive got to figure out more of the damn technical stuff !!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Kewl! My e39 buds are starting to roll in...*

Welcome my brothas!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 12, 2002)

*Only a beginning...*

: ) Peter - Just another way to avoid work!

Jon - Congrats on the site, it looks great. 

See my new signature? This pic cost me $800! While attempting to find the perfect shot, I slipped on some oak leaves and twigs landing on my shoulder and camera. Next thing I hear is something metallic tumbling down the driveway (driveway drops of rather steeply just in front of the cars)......the $800 camera  I've also got to get my right shoulder and neck looked at today. So....this is what happens when you get older...


----------



## :)P eter (Jan 14, 2002)

Bullet we just got signatures and already yourre spending big money on changing yours!! And BTW what caused you to become a "slug " on Saturday ? While I have you I need a website developer for my personal website w/o commerce, any suggestions? I hope this Board takes off , I really like the format but was too shy to venture over and move in on the M5 guys!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 12, 2002)

*Slug comment*

Believe me, there are better ways to spend money! Now I know what they mean when they say these cars are expensive to maintain! 

The "slug" comment was in response to Zebra's posting about the 530i feeling like a slug compared to the 540i. Hence, "Silver Slug"...I'll gladly race him in my other "slug". 

Web-pages are out of my domain, but "Minty Green Boy" did a good job on his "E39 Armrest" page...

I'll keep visiting both sites. Although right now C and A are having some trouble getting "search" to work and intermittent posting failures are getting me frustrated.

*edited*
I'm surprised nobody is here now in light of the bimmer.org problems today...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Web pages are easy, Peter....*

If you are willing to learn how to do it. I haven't messed with HTML for a while (since college a few years back) but go here:

http://www.htmlgoodies.com

This is a fantastic website in which to learn this rather easy language! 

Oh, and since everyone like it so:

http://members.roadfly.com/Agent99/armrest.htm

Enjoy!!


----------



## :)P eter (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks Chris Ill check them both out later from home.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*Nice to see everyone*

Just too dang restrictive over at .org for me. Plus.. given my occupation, I hate the fact that our IP addresses are clearly advertised at .org. I'd like to see the thieves, crooks, and mobsters work a little harder to find our houses.


----------



## Tom W (Jan 18, 2002)

*New place to call home ? Looks good so far!*

I like this site, I think we'll be spending more time over here.:thumb:


----------



## ebadrina (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm liking this site as well.:thumb:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

ME!........upgraded from 323 to M5.......and boy am i happy!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 12, 2002)

Congrats Greg! That's a pretty steep leap!


----------

